# What supplements do you take that was your idea (not Doc's)?



## i_am_Lois (Mar 4, 2014)

I saw that this topic was discussed on this forum about a year ago. 
Thought I'd post a very similar question so the subject could be discussed again.
There are many new people here (including me) who I'm sure find this subject interesting.

What supplements do you take?
Have you discussed them with your doctor?
Why do you take them?
Are they helping you? 

I take 2 supplements. I've discussed everything with my Doctor & got his OK.

I take Chelated Magnesium
I was getting horrible cramps in my feet and calf muscles.
I was getting the cramps every day.
I read magnesium deficiency causes cramping.
I take 100 mg each morning. Each day I take it I have ZERO cramping.
I've taken it for about 2 years now. 
I have missed a dose on occasions & immediately the cramps are back. 

I take Probiotics
I was belching non-stop after eating. 
So embarrassing & uncomfortable.
The Probiotics has completely ended that belching problem.
I've taken this for almost a year now.


----------



## Geezerette (Mar 5, 2014)

I have been thinking about taking a magnesium salicylate product again for back pain. It used to be available under the brand name Momentum quite a few years ago & it helped, but then it disappeared.. Just found it again but it has such big warnings on it about allergic reaction dangers I'm going to talk to my orthodoc about it. Getting enough calcium, potassium & magnesium seems to be the trick to prevent those nasty cramps. I'm usually ok on the cal.  & pot.  But maybe shy on the mag. 
What type of probiotics do you use? I've tried to rely on getting enough from good yogurt but the older I get, the more......toot toot. Otherwise, I take an "over 50" vitamin & occasional B 12, and want to learn more about that.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 5, 2014)

I've been using supplements for decades, too numerous to list.  I don't take all of them everyday, some I used to take when I was younger, but no longer take.  I don't have much faith in doctors when it comes to supplements, as they aren't trained in that area anyway...and I rarely even see a doctor.  Now, if I was taking a prescription medicine, I would definitely be researching side-effects and drug interactions regarding any vitamins, herbs or supplements.

When I was younger, I took an iron supplement, but no longer do that since menopause.  I took only Red Clover Blossom throughout my entire menopause for frequent hot flashes, and occasional night sweats...no HRT for this gal, lol.

On a daily basis, I take a multi-vitamin/mineral, vitamin B-50 (nerves), vitamin D3 (immune system), Glucosamine Sulfate (joints), MSM (inflammation), vitamin k2 (bones, arteries), Lutein (eyes), Chromium Picolinate (blood sugar), Omega 3 fish oil (triglyceride form), Chlorella (pH alkalizing, cleansing), Magnesium Citrate (muscle support), Milk thistle (liver support), Turmeric.

Now and then I'll take vitamin C (ascorbic acid), Selenium, Biotin, Alpha Lipoic Acid (heavy metal detox).  I'm sure there's some I missed, sometimes I may use CoQ10 (heart), or Bitter Melon (blood sugar), etc.  I give hubby Lecithin (cholesterol).

I never lived a particular healthy life, but as I aged and saw so many conditons that seniors I knew were suffering from, I decided to take some vitamins for health.  So far so good (knock on wood), we haven't had a cold or flu in many, many years, and neither of us are on prescription drugs.  We don't know what the future holds, but hoping for the best.  Just trying to lose some of this weight now, and avoid Diabetes. :fat:


----------



## That Guy (Mar 5, 2014)

A deep breath of salt air, daily.


----------



## i_am_Lois (Mar 5, 2014)

Geezerette said:


> What type of probiotics do you use? I've tried to rely on getting enough from good yogurt but the older I get, the more......toot toot.



I purchase GNC's own brand of ultra 25 billion CFU's probiotic complex. I find it to be expensive, but I'd rather take the hit to my wallet than have all that gas.


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 5, 2014)

None.


----------



## Geezerette (Mar 5, 2014)

There is a GNC near where I usually shop, I'll look in! Today just bought something called Schiff Digestive Advantage. Haven't tried it yet. Anyone ever buy supplements in a fit of trying to fix something, then been scared to use them? Hope this latest pack isn't going to be another one of those, LOL.


----------



## Gael (Mar 5, 2014)

Geezerette said:


> I have been thinking about taking a magnesium salicylate product again for back pain. It used to be available under the brand name Momentum quite a few years ago & it helped, but then it disappeared.. Just found it again but it has such big warnings on it about allergic reaction dangers I'm going to talk to my orthodoc about it. Getting enough calcium, potassium & magnesium seems to be the trick to prevent those nasty cramps. I'm usually ok on the cal.  & pot.  But maybe shy on the mag.
> What type of probiotics do you use? I've tried to rely on getting enough from good yogurt but the older I get, the more......toot toot. Otherwise, I take an "over 50" vitamin & occasional B 12, and want to learn more about that.



Have you got an hour? Seriously, here's my list though I can' recall all the dosages off the top of my head:

Multi for Seniors
Vitamin C total of over 1500 mg daily.
High Potency Vitamin B Complex
Supplamental Vitamin E
Co Enzyme Q10
Flax Oil capsules
Omega 3 capsules
Garlic supplement
Glucosamine Chondroitin
Calcium supplement
Cranberry capsules

I think that's it. I spend a small fortune on them, but it's worth it for my healths sake. I've taken them for so many years and it's helped various conditions. But you need to know the proper dosages as some vitamins can be toxic in high doses. And a healthy diet is necessary along with supplements.

I use Passionflower for sleep when I need it and drink berry tea with honey instead of caffine teas usually.

I will take zinc if I'm coming down with something. But you need to take it at the first sign or it's no good.


----------



## Bee (Mar 5, 2014)

Vivjen said:


> None.




Me neither, never felt the need for them.


----------



## Ina (Mar 5, 2014)

I take eight prescriptions, so I'm too scared to throw anything into the mix, other than a multi-vitamin, and once in a while B12.


----------



## i_am_Lois (Mar 5, 2014)

Geezerette said:


> There is a GNC near where I usually shop, I'll look in!



If you do give the probiotics a try, just a heads-up. I find after taking them on a daily basis, they work gradually. Don't expect overnight results. It took me about a week of use before there to be a significant difference and what I would call nearly gas free digestion.

It's funny because I would always let out all those long, loud belches. My hubby knew I started the probiotics for the problem and would say "Gee those pills your taking sure help a lot." But after a week he didn't need to make fun of me (and my pills) anymore.


----------



## d0ug (Mar 5, 2014)

I use the healthy start pack from Youngevity. That way I don’t need to take anything other unless I have a especial problem.
  It has Tangy tangerine which has 60 plant derived minerals, 16 vitamins, and 12 amino acids it has prebiotic and probiotic. It has an ORAC score of 8,000. Ultimate EFA plus which give me all my fatty acids and co factors. Beyond osteo-fx which has a long list of nutriments.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 5, 2014)

Gael said:


> Multi for Seniors
> Vitamin C total of over 1500 mg daily.
> High Potency Vitamin B Complex
> Supplamental Vitamin E
> ...



Gael, I have greek non-fat yogurt every morning with organic lemon juice and raw unfiltered honey.  I either sprinkle flax seed or hemp hearts over it, for omega 3s and other health benefits...plus it tastes good.

I stopped taking Calcium years ago, probably when my father in law had a major stroke which left him half paralyzed and bedridden.  He was taking an oyster shell calcium daily, along with other foods high in calcium like cheese, etc.  They said his carotid artery was 99% blocked with calcium deposits.  Then I started reading about how a lot of our excess calcium ends up in our arteries, as opposed to our bones.

That's when I made the decision to toss my calcium citrate supplements, and just use magnesium citrate and vitamin k2.  Honestly, my mother and mother in law both broke their hips in their senior years, but my father in laws stroke left the biggest impression on me.  We moved them into our home after that, and cared for both of them until they passed.  Give me a broken hip any day, as opposed to a debilitating stroke where I can't do anything but lay there, and not even speak. 

For sleep I use Solaray Sleep Blend SP-17, which has numerous herbs such as Valerian, Hops, Skullcap, Passion Flower, Dandelion, Chamomile, Marshmallow and Hawthorn.  Also use Melatonin, either Source Naturals sublingual or Shiff Melatonin plus Theanine.


----------



## Gael (Mar 6, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Gael, I have greek non-fat yogurt every morning with organic lemon juice and raw unfiltered honey.  I either sprinkle flax seed or hemp hearts over it, for omega 3s and other health benefits...plus it tastes good.
> 
> I stopped taking Calcium years ago, probably when my father in law had a major stroke which left him half paralyzed and bedridden.  He was taking an oyster shell calcium daily, along with other foods high in calcium like cheese, etc.  They said his carotid artery was 99% blocked with calcium deposits.  Then I started reading about how a lot of our excess calcium ends up in our arteries, as opposed to our bones.
> 
> ...



You have to know what you're doing with dosages and forms or you can do yourself harm.
I use the calcium carbonate form with Vitamn D3.

The supplements I've taken for years has helped me with several conditions as well as to ward off other ones and a bonus is they've been anti-aging in terms of skin and hair.

And each system is different. Your sleep forumula wouldn't suit me. Several of those herbs I find too heavy and I avoid the melatonin route and also the amino acid route.


----------



## Pappy (Mar 6, 2014)

Vitamin D3, Phillips probiotic, Q10 and Saw Palmetto. Do they help, I don't know but wouldn't  want to give them up. The probiotic does help some as I have some problems back there.

i remember years ago I use to take a liquid called Geritol. Tasted terrible. Wonder if it's still made?


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 6, 2014)

Geritol appeared to be an iron based tonic Pappy. Plenty still around; all taste horrid!


----------

